
2018 Isaac Asimov Memorial Debate: Artificial Intelligence - indescions_2018
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb4SshJ5WOY
======
IvyMike
Years ago, I read the poem "All Watched Over By Machines of Loving Grace"
[https://allpoetry.com/All-Watched-Over-By-Machines-Of-
Loving...](https://allpoetry.com/All-Watched-Over-By-Machines-Of-Loving-Grace)

Whenever there is a debate over the dangers or AI, I keep going back to that
poem.

Sure, the SkyNet AI scenario is terrifying. But the benevolent AI scenario is
its own dystopia. Super-intelligent AIs will run everything, and humans will
be left living lives where we do nothing of consequence. Life may be easy, but
will it also feel pointless?

P.S. I believe Brautigan was earnest in his poem. I just take a different
message away than what he intended.

